# Travis7s's Shop



## Travis7s (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is a slightly old photo of my garage:




I will have to go into more details later but wanted to get a start.

- - - Updated - - -

Picked this up today:




Delta 28-540 bandsaw, I think manufactured in the mid 90s. Got it for $60 and it came with a homemade wooden rolling stand. Motor runs nice but didn't come with a blade so I will have to track one down. It has a 16 inch throat so I'm hoping it will be a nice upgrade for the little 9" one you can see in the background.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice Travis.  Looks like you have some nice room there as well.

Mike.


----------



## Flatfendershop (Aug 2, 2014)

I like the overhead cord reel, I put one in my shop and it works out really well.  Don't forget to add some snacks to the vending machine!


----------



## Travis7s (Aug 22, 2014)

Got the Delta bandsaw up and cutting!

It has a setting for wood and a setting for metal. Basically wood mode is just using the stock pulleys, to set it for metal you remove the motor pulley and put the belt right on the motor shaft to lower the RPM's. Mine didn't come with the metal cutting belt so I ordered it off eBay and got replacement tires for the other wheels too. Got a bimetal blade from Mcmaster-Carr (Starrett brand) and tried it out, cuts amazing compared to my little 9" bandsaw which spins way too fast for anything other than very thin gauge metal. I have read a lot about how it is difficult to keep a 3 wheel saw tracking but seemed easy to me so far...


----------



## rmack898 (Aug 22, 2014)

A vertical band saw is a great addition to the shop. After a few jobs you'll wonder how you ever got along without it.


----------



## drs23 (Aug 22, 2014)

Great addition. Am still on the lookout for one myself.

You need to get in there and at least move a few things askew, it's WAY too neat. )


----------



## Travis7s (Aug 22, 2014)

It only looks semi neat because thats the spot where I can't pile stuff because I need to park my truck!


----------



## Travis7s (Aug 26, 2014)

Picked up this 1970s Tookraft drill press today for $75. Has some interesting features including electronic speed control, tilting head, and an auxilliary spindle that is used for routing when you invert the head. (although it seems to be the pieces for holding routing bits)


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 27, 2014)

Way too clean and uncluttered.  And the machines are just way to far apart.  You would actually have to move you feet to get to another machine.  Just kidding I would love to have my shop as clean and tidy as yours, but my plasma cutter creates a real mess that gets dust and slag everywhere.  Plus my shop is much smaller so I am always moving stuff out of the way to get to a tool or machine.  Looks great otherwise!!!!!

Bob


----------

